# What is this ?



## antharper (Jun 26, 2022)

Got me a arrowhead table a few weeks ago and was digging through some boxes of broken points and stuff I’ve saved for years to see if anything was worth putting in my coffee table . Anyway I found this and it seemed kinda of interesting .


----------



## antharper (Jun 26, 2022)

Also found these 2 little heart breakers , not much thicker than the coin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2022)

That broken piece is a Waller knife. Even broken, you have yourself a treasure there.

It could be up to 10,000 years old, Trans-Paleo to Early Archaic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2022)

And a Hernando on the lower right.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 26, 2022)

Man that’s cool!


----------



## antharper (Jun 26, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> That broken piece is a Waller knife. Even broken, you have yourself a treasure there.
> 
> It could be up to 10,000 years old, Trans-Paleo to Early Archaic.


Thanks Nic , it’s completely flat on one side . Probably found in Telfair co


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2022)

antharper said:


> Thanks Nic , it’s completely flat on one side




Waller knives are just a flake with a shallow notch or pair of notches in one end. That`s for a wrist thong to be tied to so you can hang it on your wrist when your skinning and using it. Sometimes there might be a little edgework if it has been resharpened.

Those things are very handy. I`ve made and used my own often over the years. Waller knives are just purely neat.


----------



## antharper (Jun 26, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Waller knives are just a flake with a shallow notch or pair of notches in one end. That`s for a wrist thong to be tied to so you can hang it on your wrist when your skinning and using it. Sometimes there might be a little edgework if it has been resharpened.
> 
> Those things are very handy. I`ve made and used my own often over the years. Waller knives are just purely neat.


I googled it after you told me what it was , very interesting , thanks . Neat how it got its name .


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

I think I found a old crude point today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

And this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> And this. View attachment 1160102




That`s blue ice.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s blue ice.


I thought u would like it. Several I broke open where the cheap stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I thought u would like it. Several I broke open where the cheap stuff.




That stuff is harder than woodpecker lips. I made a flint for my flintlock out of that stuff.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> That stuff is harder than woodpecker lips. I made a flint for my flintlock out of that stuff.


Thought I was going to break the hammer. A place I take care of for some fla boys is loaded with flint rock blocks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

A lot is sand stone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Thought I was going to break the hammer. A place I take care of for some fla boys is loaded with flint rock blocks.




Don`t hit it with any kind of steel hammers or tools. Use only stone or antler tools on it.


----------



## antharper (Jun 26, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I think I found a old crude point today. View attachment 1160100View attachment 1160101


That’s a old one looks like


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

antharper said:


> That’s a old one looks like


I had to get off the tractor to get it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t hit it with any kind of steel hammers or tools. Use only stone or antler tools on it.


Some of them get hit with the mower. Ouch. Others bend my disc up.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 28, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I had to get off the tractor to get it.



Couldn’t get it with the bucket


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Couldn’t get it with the bucket


If u had. Been here. U could of.


----------



## GLS (Jun 29, 2022)

Nice finds.  Here's a video of a man in Scandinavia hunting the European version of the Waller knife.  Struck from a core, but without the notches.  These blades must have been the Stanley disposable box cutters of the Stone Age on both sides of the Atlantic.  Gil
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2022)

GLS said:


> Nice finds.  Here's a video of a man in Scandinavia hunting the European version of the Waller knife.  Struck from a core, but without the notches.  These blades must have been the Stanley disposable box cutters of the Stone Age on both sides of the Atlantic.  Gil
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...


Prismatic blades are the best known method for getting the maximum amount of cutting surface from a chunk of rock. And if it's good rock, those blades are as sharp as or sharper than razor blades.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 29, 2022)

"There you go pilgrim, sharp enough to skin a fish with." - Bear Claw Chris Lapp


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2022)

I have a friend in Norway who practices European Neolithics. He can take a core and turn out an incredible amount of beautiful blades. His Laurel Leaf points are unbelievable. Ben Kirkland and John Tuttle can make fine core blades too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a friend in Norway who practices European Neolithics. He can take a core and turn out an incredible amount of beautiful blades. His Laurel Leaf points are unbelievable. Ben Kirkland and John Tuttle can make fine core blades too.


I have a small ancient prismatic blade that a guy sent me from Germany.


----------



## antharper (Jun 30, 2022)

I’m glad I found that little piece buried in a box of broken points . I’ve learned a lot from this thread


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 30, 2022)

I think I have a few that the Paleo guys here made. Not as good material but same principle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2022)

Jimmypop said:


> I think I have a few that the Paleo guys here made. Not as good material but same principle.




Nice prismatic knife blades.


----------



## GLS (Jul 2, 2022)

JP's middle blade, second photo, shows retouching to the extent that it approaches serration along one side.  Gil


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2022)

Fascinating to say the least


----------

